# gtx 1050 Ti - 49% Power Consumption IDLE GPU-Z ?



## Kahilfe (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello dear community,

today I bough a GTX 1050 Ti (GeForce® GTX 1050 Ti OC 4G - GV-N105TOC-4GD Gigabyte).

But I have a realy bad problem with this new card:

In IDLE mode the power consumption is at 49% / 35 W.
I used GPU-Z, Furmark, Extreme Gaming Engine (Gigabyte) to read this.

Screenshot from GPU-Z:




Is this possible? Or a failure?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 8, 2016)

stop using furmark. its a power virus and will destroy your card.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2016)

Stop relying on software to monitor power consumption and move on.


----------



## Kahilfe (Dec 8, 2016)

pls delete threa, I have another tread for this. Sorry for double tread.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 8, 2016)

i wouldnt rely on any software for power consumption reading (no offense Wizzard)

You could use a Voltmeter to determine draw if needed, also the 10xx series GPU's are fairly new, support/readings may be off a bit until they have been around for a bit

Welcome to TPU, please fill in Your specs, and info.


----------



## Kahilfe (Dec 8, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Stop relying on software to monitor power consumption and move on.



This means the card is broken?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 8, 2016)

Kahilfe said:


> This means the card is broken?


no.

does the GPU function fine aside from these readings? if Yes is your answer, than disregard the readings an move on as if you never saw them


----------



## Kahilfe (Dec 8, 2016)

The problem is: I using in idle my computer 16 hours day. When now is 35W instead of 5W, thats mean that this cost me 50 Euro (60 Dollar) for energy every year MORE. When I used my card 3 years Im paid 150 Euro (180 Dollar) more. I cant this. So IT IS important to know, is this a bug, or is my card broken?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 9, 2016)

Buy a UPS, and follow more accurate power consumption and better protect your PC along with providing it more stable power. 

I recommend Cyberpower but APC has some decent units as well. 

Looks like there might be a bug in GPU-z, or drivers. Having a Kill-a-watt or a UPS with either an LCD screen or software would tell you for sure.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2016)

Check a kill-a-watt out. It probably consumes the correct amount.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 9, 2016)

Kahilfe said:


> The problem is: I using in idle my computer 16 hours day. When now is 35W instead of 5W, thats mean that this cost me 50 Euro (60 Dollar) for energy every year MORE. When I used my card 3 years Im paid 150 Euro (180 Dollar) more. I cant this. So IT IS important to know, is this a bug, or is my card broken?



 I agree that is important but as I and several other members said you cannot  determine accurate energy draw or power consumption using software. My suggestion and I'm sure several others as well would be to either purchase a voltmeter or UPS and test the power draw with and without the new  GPU.... another simple method that won't require you to purchase anything would be to test GPU activity because common sense will tell you that if a 75 W TDP GPU is running at less than a 100% it's using less than 75 W(since its more likely that GPUz is not accurately reading your card than Nvidia has made a fabrication error).But for a definitive answer you will require hardware


----------



## flmatter (Dec 9, 2016)

If you are that concerned with power and costs associated with operating a computer, then you should shut down the machine when not in use. Go get a kill-a-watt meter and monitor that for useage.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2016)

The power usage % number on NVIDIA comes from the NV driver. On GTX 1050 Series it is way too high in idle, which is a NV driver bug or maybe intentional.

If you check actual power draw like I do in my reviews it's actually much lower.


----------



## Paolo Krocan (Apr 26, 2017)

Hope you've solved it the same way i did; I had the same problem, TDP 49,4% at all times. 
I plugged in Watt Meter and it showed the correct consumptions in all situations (8-10W rise compared to integrated graphics with multimonitor)
So GPU-Z, HWINFO, etc. have bad readings in terms of TDP, temperatures and load are correct. 
----
I5-6500T skylake, 16GB DDR4 (2133mhz), Gigabyte H170-D3HP, 2xSSD + 1x7200ot, 2x display, 520Wpsu (80+)


----------

